# HI



## animalmadness (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a various mouse breeder
xx :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you
:welcome1

Tell us more........what kind of various mice?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

:lol: Various mouse breeder lol! Welcome


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there

what various mice do you breed?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi i currently breed colourfull mis-marked mice but am looking to expand into different breeds. i am especially looking for rumpwhites. many thanks


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------

